# Blood blister / pimple on vulva during pregnancy?



## MariaSangria (Aug 19, 2009)

I am very close to having my little one (EDD 11/5/09). Several weeks ago I discovered a painless, flat blood blister on my outer labia. MW said not to worry about it. A few days ago it suddenly got much larger, swollen, and a little painful. I did squeeze it (sorry for TMI) and blood came out. It continued to bleed a little for the next couple days. Now it is still painful, looks more like a "pustule" (red with a white head on it), but fortunately it doesn't seem any larger. I think the conditions in that area just aren't good for healing. I do not have any STDs, so this must just be a random thing.

MW will visit in a day or so (we're having a home birth) and I'll have her look at it ... but in the meantime, does anyone know of a natural remedy for this type of thing? I'd really like to avoid going to my primary care doctor because I don't want to have another negative home birth discussion (already had one with her), especially this close to the big event.

Pretty icky







... thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Have you tried applying tea tree oil to the area? TTO is good for killing off bacteria that cause those things. It may sting a bit. What about calendula? That might help, too.


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

I've had that before three times. Once when I was pregnant with my first, once a few weeks after her birth, and the last time the day I went home from the hospital with my second.

The first and second times (sorry for the TMI) I popped it and blood and pus came out. The last time I was still in the hospital and a resident came and looked at it, she barely touched it and it popped, and she squeezed everything out of it. She said it was probably some kind of boil, and to keep it clean and dry-but it wasn't a big deal.

ETA: Usually once everything was squeezed out of it, it healed very quickly, and wasn't bothersome.


----------



## marcib28 (Jul 10, 2009)

I've also had that (no where near a pregnancy or sexual activity) and it was really uncomfortable and really gross. Thinking it was a zit-type thing, I just waited and the top eventually turned white. A TON of puss came out when I squeezed it and it bled for a while. I was also told it was some type of boil and to keep it dry and clean. I'm so sorry you're dealing with that during pregnancy and so close to the end! I really have nothing to offer but some sympathy though!







Hope it goes away quickly for you!


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

You could also try applying a warm, wet compress to it a few times a day, that would probably help it open, so it could drain, and go away faster.


----------



## MariaSangria (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions -- I'm doing sitz baths with epsom salts and tea tree oil ... also have been putting TTO directly on the thing. Can't tell yet if it's getting better, but at least it's not getting worse! Midwife will look at it tomorrow. Sounds like it's not uncommon, esp. during pregnancy. There have been so many little quirks about being pregnant! It's been quite an adventure. Next time I'll remember to expect anything ...


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I guess this can go under one of those "things" that you never knew about being pg.









Had this before. Not fun at all. And when you are big and pg, it is even harder to deal with it (I mean, really, you can't even see down there at this stage!).


----------

